# Exo Terra for T. Sinensis



## Ocelotbren (Feb 16, 2017)

I have two T. Sinensis that I think are L4-5 right now.  I have one in the Exo Terra nano tall (8"x8"x12") and the other just in a plastic container for the time being.  I have a couple questions about the Exo Terra terrariums for these mantids though.

1. Size.  Will the nano tall be too small for an adult?  I believe I have one male and one female.  I chose the nano tall because it's 2x wider, 2x longer and 3x taller, assuming they grow to 4" in length.  I've been reading around the forums though and I'm getting the impression that it might be on the small side for a fully grown Chinese mantis.  Thoughts on this?  What size would you recommend? 12"x12"x12" and 12"x12"x18" are the next sizes up.

2. Screen lid. I have read many times that the aluminum screens can damage the feet of mantids.  I think that's what the Exo Terra terrariums have.  However, I have also read that some larger/stronger mantids can chew through the more forgiving types of mesh.  Is it risky to keep them in the Exo Terras without replacing the screen?  Or for Chinese mantids is it best to keep the aluminum screen?

Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 17, 2017)

Personally I'd go with the bigger terrarium, but that's just me, I like to give my mantids some roaming room. Normally it's double the body length and triple the height. My Chinese has regular mesh and he's doing great in there! Hasn't chewed or anything. When I read of chewing it's always about a wild caught mantis. It's best to swap out the aluminum, you don't want their little feet to get stuck, I use tulle for all of mine. None have chewed any holes, and one got one aggressive Sphodromantis.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Feb 25, 2017)

Hmm I see.  I might consider a larger size then and also replacing the screen.  The male just molted yesterday and these are my first mantises so I am amazed at the size change between molts!

Thanks for the input.


----------



## KevinsWither (Feb 25, 2017)

From what I know, I recommend that the 12x12x12 exoterra be used and mesh replaced. As another factor, a 12x12x18 would be a blessing for the mantis.


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 25, 2017)

Check out my post in the enclosures section! I have a 12x12x18 exoterra that I have been getting ready for my mantids. Removing the screen was a fairly difficult process, but it's easy from there to replace.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 26, 2017)

I do think _T. sinensis_ are a species that can benefit from larger enclosures as they are very active. I use almost exclusively net type cages and I have never had a praying mantis chew through the netting. That being said, you don't have to fully remove the screen.You can hotglue another surface such as netting on the underside of the screen so the mantis won't contact the screen. This will reduce a lot of the risks associated with metal screen while leaving your screen on there should you want to use the cages for something else down the line.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Feb 28, 2017)

Boeseph said:


> Check out my post in the enclosures section! I have a 12x12x18 exoterra that I have been getting ready for my mantids. Removing the screen was a fairly difficult process, but it's easy from there to replace.


Your enclosure looks great!  Did you use hot glue to put the new screen in place?



Krissim Klaw said:


> I do think _T. sinensis_ are a species that can benefit from larger enclosures as they are very active. I use almost exclusively net type cages and I have never had a praying mantis chew through the netting. That being said, you don't have to fully remove the screen.You can hotglue another surface such as netting on the underside of the screen so the mantis won't contact the screen. This will reduce a lot of the risks associated with metal screen while leaving your screen on there should you want to use the cages for something else down the line.


If you don't mind, could you tell me what brand of net cage you use, or post a picture or link?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Boeseph (Feb 28, 2017)

@Ocelotbren I simply bought a new spline of the correct size and used it to wedge the screen in place. The same process as replacing a window screen.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 3, 2017)

@Boeseph Oh okay, thanks.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 11, 2017)

I ended up buying a 12"x12"x18" Exo Terra as well as spline, fiberglass screen and a spline roller online.  The old spline and screen came out fairly easily and the new stuff was easy to put in with the spline roller, although it seemed like it didn't want to stay in that well, because applying a small amount of pressure started to pull it out.  We added some super glue and it seems good now.  I haven't set up the enclosure yet but will be soon.

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 25, 2017)

Just thought I'd add that we rescreened the 8"x8"x12" as well now and it was noticeably harder to get the old spline and screen out compared to the first one we did, even though they're the same brand of enclosure, just different sizes.  I think it must be a case by case basis, depending on how well they were put together originally.  It still turned out fine, just took more time to do.


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 30, 2017)

@Ocelotbren Awesome work replacing it! There are very specific spline diameters and a ton of options online, so it was confusing for me which one to buy. In the end, I used a pair of calipers to measure the exact spline needed for mine and didn't need to use any glue.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 30, 2017)

@Boeseph Aha, I didn't think of that but that may be why it didn't stay on its own.  I tried to get a rough idea of the diameter by measuring with a tape measure but it was still a guess.


----------

